
With each passing year I believe more and more that debts must be taxed - baybal2
A near zero interest rates all around the world makes people to take loans to buy bubble things (real estate, tulips, tech company shares, commodity options, etc) rather than geniunely earn money<p>So bad
======
alttab
Sadly, this will only incentivize government to loosen credit standards and
increase debt.

